# Boas > Anacondas >  Umm, I'm baffled!!!

## Expensive hobby

Ok, so I was handling my yellow anaconda, she's a snake from last breeding season, when I noticed her throat was swollen(think of a frog blowing up its throat to croak).

I held her close to her head to inspect closer, when she backed her head out of my grip which squeezed a white, thick, pearlescent white discharge out of her mouth. It was like nothing I've ever seen before. Everyone I've called says either they have never seen it before, or it must be a very advanced RI.

The latter doesn't seem possible to me. She hasn't been holding her head up, her forks aren't stuck, no saliva coming out of her nose or mouth, no clicking popping or wheezing, she has been defecating and producing urates normally, she has been eating and active, thermo regulating like normal, spending part of her day in her heated water bowl(81.5°F), and part of her day basking, there is a proper gradient, and humidity is averaging 65% measured on a metal faced dial hygrometer, and checked with an Acurite.

I'm stumped, I'm baffled, I'm concerned. The only thing I can think of is possibly some of the EcoEarth that got in her mouth got stuck in her throat and caused a massive amount of mucus to form rapidly.

I've included two pictures that hopefully someone can help identify the issue...




On a side note all of my other snakes are healthy, eating, pooping, peeing and shedding just as they should be. This ones a real thinker here.

Btw the consistency of the discharge could be compared to a slug. Thick and pliable, coated in slime...




Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## Daybreaker

I can't give any advice but I hope she turns out okay and that you figure out what that is! I've never seen anything like it before. Maybe you can put that in a plastic tube (maybe a pill bottle?) and save it for a vet to examine?

----------


## Physician&Snakes

It almost reminds me of phlegm given the color and the texture you listed. Possibly some other excess lymph fluid that needed to find it's way out...if you see anything else of the idiopathic nature then I agree with Daybreaker that an experienced vet might be a good person to see.

----------

